# Purposeful Aggravation of IBS when stressed?



## knedals (Nov 3, 2016)

...


----------



## PixyStix (Jan 24, 2017)

Sorry i'm replying so far away from the actual post date. More and more I have been focused on changing my lifestyle and getting rid of my trigger foods because of the after effects I know will occur. If i've eaten something and have had a bad reaction multiple times I start to avoid it. It sort of frustrating not being able to eat the foods you use to love as a kid or even now but if it's getting to the point where I'm in this much pain, it is not worth it. Subconsciously I start avoiding these foods, I tend to have a quick reaction to the foods that aggravate me and the anxiety that goes with my IBS worsens my experience with eating out or drinking the occasional soda. Addiction and habit to certain foods your body now rejects makes it difficult but after you exercise discipline on your diet even a little you learn to live without it. I no longer have any soda unless it's like a ginger ale for the stomach flu or whatnot. Every time I think about having a soda I remember the feeling I get after and immediately snap out of it. I'm more the type to be afraid of eating anything that might trigger me even when stressed out. As soon as I realize i'm eating a "no no" food item I put it away and drink a bit of water, waiting for the consequences. Honestly I don't know what works best for you but trying to avoid those foods and disciplining yourself to perform good behaviors subconsciously should help the symptom part of IBS. Hope it helps!


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

You know Kendal, what you are saying I find totally normal. I used to do that a lot.

There are days we would just like to be like everyone else and not have IBS.

There are days when we've had enough.

I don't think of that as being self-harm.

It's just being human

Hope that helps,

Alison


----------

